# Eldar Comic



## Decimus (Jul 20, 2009)

While perusing my local comic book store last summer, I came to the sad realization that the Eldar are not heavily favored in the WARHAMMER 40K comics. :no:

So, with some time on my hands, I dabbled with the beginning of an Eldar comic entitled "Flame". I only used pencils and took the pics with a cell phone, so unfortunately the quality is poor, but I'll share nonetheless.


Here's the cover

View attachment 5689


----------



## Decimus (Jul 20, 2009)

View attachment 5690


View attachment 5691


View attachment 5692


Unfortunately, that's the last page I finished before I ran short on time and ideas.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Your fist Comic?


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

HA HA not bad for a set of Crayolas and a cell cam thumbs way man.


----------



## manuelveray (May 25, 2010)

WTF...!!!

It's excellent man...but u should have entitled it: "Battle at Pokey Oaks kindergarten"...

Can't wait to see the 2nd part...try using some playdough... XD


----------



## Decimus (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Although, manuelveray, I'm not sure I follow you. Oh well. 

Yeah, this was not intended to be a serious work... just playing around really.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You are sort of a tactical... comic... GENIUS! Yeah! Like me
View attachment 9037
!


----------

